# This was spawned by Tracy's thread . . .



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I couldn't help thinking about all the things our little darlings do that drive us nuts after reading Tracy's little rant about her adolescent baby.

What are the things your sweethearts do to test your patience?

After I responded there, I laughed at myself that I didn't talk about just how destructive Ruby has been in her two year old life. She's cost me thousands of dollars, demolishing, or otherwise altering some major objects in my world. There was, of course, the pocket camcorder that she dug out of the bowels of my handbag, chewed out of it's case, removed from it's silicone protector and destroyed beyond repair. And the replacement, when it arrived, came close to suffering a similar fate, when I caught her in the act, in the nick of time.

My living room sofa, a huge, L-shaped ivory piece that I'd had for many years, without a mark on it, is, for all intents and purposes, ruined. It sits now, wearing a soft ivory throw, tucked in to ward off dirty footprints that makes the custom unit look cheap and ugly. Problem is, I can't keep this all too smart little girl out of that room, even though a gate closes it off from the foyer. Why? She has found a way to sail across the top step, through the railing at the edge of the room, no matter what I do to try to stop her.

Ah well, it is what it is. What drives you nuts? Or is it just me?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, I have feeling it is NOT just you Geri!! Fun thread!! 

let's see... what drives me crazy... I have to admit Tillie is a sweetheart and the only thing she has destroyed was my expensive, awesome ear buds to my ipod. 
OH and she SHREDDED an Army picture, no copies, not scanned, from 1967 of my uncle who passed away a few years ago (that was THE hardest one to forgive... if I can ever forgive her)... other than that her worst "habit" is definitly dumpster diving... she will knock them over to get the 'good stuff' uke: 
as long as I keep the doors closed/garbage cans empty she is typically a sweetheart ... when she isn't terrorizing the cats by chewing on thier ears or stealing dirty or clean laundry... really she IS a good girl!! most of the time...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jasper! NO!!!! a few weeks ago Jasper decided he just had to roll in poop, and dead things. 7 TIMES IN TWO WEEKS!!!! that is on average a bath every other day!!! I actually used the F- word at my Sh** Head!! I don't even say the F word to people!!! it has been several weeks... since the last event. But he continues to be monitored very closely in the back yard. I am sure this will be as popular as the body language thread Geri. But please! pictures of your little monsters!


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Here is a little bit of Miss Zoey's handiwork. She chewed a hole in a 125 year old Persian rug. This rug has survived two World Wars, moths and numerous other threats in 3 different centuries, but suffered the worse harm in its lifetime at the hands (mouth) of a little 10 lb dog. Good thing she is so cute!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Darling Beau has challenged my use of proper English more than a few times in the 7 months we've had each other . . .

*he chewed -- and swallowed -- 3 sets of expensive earbuds* (2 had to be replaced because they weren't mine!) . . . 
he *chewed through the upholstered arm of one of our brand new kitchen chairs* 2 days after it arrived ... 
he *chewed the corners off the official paperwork* to pay taxes on my mothers' estate -- in triplicate!! ... 
he *destroyed not one, but 2, masks that I need for my CPAP machine* (who cares if I die in my sleep?!!!) ... 
he's *costing us a fortune in toilet paper and napkins* ...

but, I love him and I'm not sure I would want him to be all good all the time! He'll just have to get used to my foul language!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Ha Ha I guess the good always out weighs the bad when it comes to our babies.
Just this morning I looked at a wall and asked Bob was that wall like that when we moved in? He was not pleased.
I have to buy new glasses all the time my fault I should now to not leave them where they can get to them. 
Here are some pictures of the only furniture in our family room . The sisters have a problem with respecting property while I'm away. Separation anxiety or just puppys? 
The first picture was before the sisters ruined the chair I protected itound:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Jack rings the bells to go outside for NO GOOD reason! I have called him on his shenanigans and I have actually postponed some outings by 1-2 hours. He gives me my exercise! 

Dexter has learned how to howl like the neighbor beagle! 

I love them anyway!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, besides the paper eating, I have to agree that the era bud eating has to be at the top of my most aggravating things Kodi does. I didn't know he had so much company! The ones he likes best are the expensive, squishy Bose ear buds. Fortunately, it's only that soft part he's interested in, and they can be replaced. i think I've orsered 3 new sets from Bose in the 2 1/2 year we've had Kodi!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Ceylon rings the bell CONSTANTLY to go out, AND whines constantly, whenever he hears our neighbors in the yard! (We share a community sort of courtyard.) It drives me NUTS because he is NOT a whiner any other time, and I hate whines whether from a dog or from an 11-year old haha.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha oh yes, the incessant bell ringing... I ALMOST miss that ... Tillie rarely does it anymore in her 'old age'! LOL


----------



## DiegoCF_Boston (Apr 12, 2011)

Oooh the joys of destruction!! We've had Diego for almost eight months (he's ten months today!) and we've gone through 2 puppy beds with him (just chewing on them and soiling them to beyond cleanliness) and 3 of Olive's dog beds (he likes chewing on hers! luckily, he has since stopped this behavior when he started to sleep with her at night).

Our vaccum power cord...he escaped from being barricaded in the kitchen while Jimmy was vaccuming the living room...Jimmy was facing away from him and when he turned around Diego was in the process of chewing the vaccum cord! Little bastard chewed right through it while it was plugged in and in use! He didn't even get shocked! Lucky lucky lucky...

Diego also was a sneaky sleeper (again, luckily this habit STOPPED)! He would be sleeping on the floor by the foot of the couch while we were watching tv...we looked down, he was there, five minutes later we look down again, he was GONE. Where did he go? Why, he went right up to the beautiful and fun looking laptop cord that was plugged in on the other side of the couch...and chewed right through the cord! And to make a long story short, he also chewed through a table top fan as well when it was plugged in and in use too...he never ONCE got a shock! Cats have nine lives...Diego must either have a million or must already be dead and reanimated himself...zombie dog...oy vey...


----------



## DiegoCF_Boston (Apr 12, 2011)

Jimmy texted me this picture a couple of months ago...he works over nights so when he comes home to sleep during the day, Olive and Diego usually take naps with him...however this particular day, Diego decided he didn't want to sleep...

Olive stuck herself in Diego's crate LOL


----------



## DiegoCF_Boston (Apr 12, 2011)

And this is Olive...in Diego's cage...how Jimmy found her when he woke up LOL poor girlfriend...


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I have no words--can't believe Suzi's pictures. By you all's standard, Rosie is such a lady. Sure there was the time that she had Josie Wales get stuff off the kitchen counter and also had her turn over the flower pot and rub all the dirt into the carpet and then when they looked around and saw the mess and knowing that I was going to be angry at them, they got the paper towels and tried to clean everything up. But they were babies then and I put everything up after I got new glasses a year ago. I never leave anything where Rosie can get it and chewing the furniture or scratching it was cured the first and only time I saw either one of them thinking about it. After 4 children and 12 grandchildren, I am pretty good at anticipating what they can get into. But Gosh it took me long enough.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

DiegoCF_Boston said:


> Oooh the joys of destruction!! We've had Diego for almost eight months (he's ten months today!) and we've gone through 2 puppy beds with him (just chewing on them and soiling them to beyond cleanliness) and 3 of Olive's dog beds (he likes chewing on hers! luckily, he has since stopped this behavior when he started to sleep with her at night).
> 
> Our vaccum power cord...he escaped from being barricaded in the kitchen while Jimmy was vaccuming the living room...Jimmy was facing away from him and when he turned around Diego was in the process of chewing the vaccum cord! Little bastard chewed right through it while it was plugged in and in use! He didn't even get shocked! Lucky lucky lucky...
> 
> Diego also was a sneaky sleeper (again, luckily this habit STOPPED)! He would be sleeping on the floor by the foot of the couch while we were watching tv...we looked down, he was there, five minutes later we look down again, he was GONE. Where did he go? Why, he went right up to the beautiful and fun looking laptop cord that was plugged in on the other side of the couch...and chewed right through the cord! And to make a long story short, he also chewed through a table top fan as well when it was plugged in and in use too...he never ONCE got a shock! Cats have nine lives...Diego must either have a million or must already be dead and reanimated himself...zombie dog...oy vey...


Kodi ate a bunch of cords when he was a puppy too... fortunately, none plugged in. We found a QUICK cure for that, though... Hot sauce!!! Bitter Apple he entirely ignored, but one experience with hot sauce, and all we had to do was put a dab on the cord and he stayed WAY away! (I figured I'd rather have him burn his mouth once or twice on hot sauce than kill himself with an electric cord!!!) Many of our cords still have orangey dabs on them here and there, even though he hasn't touched a cord in a year and a half.:biggrin1:

And the sneaky thing... even now, if we don't know where he is, and he's being VERY quiet, we know we'd better check on him FAST! He ALWAYS wants to be with us unless he's doing something he knows he shouldn't!ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

DiegoCF_Boston said:


> Jimmy texted me this picture a couple of months ago...he works over nights so when he comes home to sleep during the day, Olive and Diego usually take naps with him...however this particular day, Diego decided he didn't want to sleep...
> 
> Olive stuck herself in Diego's crate LOL


WHAT did he destroy to make THAT mess? Olive's bed?!?!? Amazing!ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

DiegoCF_Boston said:


> And this is Olive...in Diego's cage...how Jimmy found her when he woke up LOL poor girlfriend...


Awww, poor Olive!:biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> I have no words--can't believe Suzi's pictures. By you all's standard, Rosie is such a lady. Sure there was the time that she had Josie Wales get stuff off the kitchen counter and also had her turn over the flower pot and rub all the dirt into the carpet and then when they looked around and saw the mess and knowing that I was going to be angry at them, they got the paper towels and tried to clean everything up. But they were babies then and I put everything up after I got new glasses a year ago. I never leave anything where Rosie can get it and chewing the furniture or scratching it was cured the first and only time I saw either one of them thinking about it. After 4 children and 12 grandchildren, I am pretty good at anticipating what they can get into. But Gosh it took me long enough.


Yeah, we discouraged furniture (and rugs... Kodi was OBSESSED with the fringe on the orientals) destruction pretty early. Hot sauce was my friend. I found that I could put hot sauce on a paper towel and pin it to whatever he decided to go after next, and it stopped him immediately. As far as his OWN things, we adapted. I took away the big stuffed animals, because I didn't want to deal with the stuffing all over the place. Likewise, the donut beds. For a long while, he only got old towels to sleep on in his crate, because I wasn't going to buy expensive crate pads for him to destroy. Fortunately, around a year, he stopped wanting to chew everything apart (except the stuffed animals) so he was able to have nice crate pads again. And he doesn't use dog beds... he'd much rather sleep on the couch or, better still, a lap.:biggrin1: He still can't have stuffed animals unless they are small enough and cheap enough that I don't care that he's going to destroy them. We mostly stick to Skineez, because that's what they turn into sooner or later anyway!ound:


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

DiegoCF_Boston said:


> Jimmy texted me this picture a couple of months ago...he works over nights so when he comes home to sleep during the day, Olive and Diego usually take naps with him...however this particular day, Diego decided he didn't want to sleep...
> 
> Olive stuck herself in Diego's crate LOL


Did it help that he looks so cute? That pic of Olive in the crate is hilarious.

After reading all of these entries, I feel very lucky that Piper does not destroy things besides her toys (knock on wood!) She does tear all the feet, ears, eyes etc. off every toy she has but that is more cute than annoying.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I guess I'm going to have to tell Brody that he really isn't the worst behaved Havanese ever born even if it sometimes feels like it. LOL


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

misstray said:


> I guess I'm going to have to tell Brody that he really isn't the worst behaved Havanese ever born even if it sometimes feels like it. LOL


Just tell him you'll sell him on E-Bay if he doesn't straighten out! Works for Kodi!(NOT!):biggrin1:


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

krandall said:


> Just tell him you'll sell him on E-Bay if he doesn't straighten out! Works for Kodi!(NOT!):biggrin1:


Ha ha...I usually tell him he's on the next gypsy caravan that comes through town if he doesn't smarten up.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Great stories (unless they are happening to you, yes??)! Augie was a cord chewer as a pup. I never though about putting hot sauce on them. I propped pillows over any plugged in lamp cords, etc. that he could get to. And he chewed zippers - anything with a zipper in it that he could get his mouth on was ruined. And magazines and newspapers. I can leave those things out now and he won't touch them. 

Finn likes the garbage under the kitchen sink. He loves paper towels. We put child locks on the cabinet doors, and he can reach through the crack and get to it anyway. And now, I have to be sure and push anything on the kitchen counter back as he is tall enough that I saw him working on getting at things on the counter. He is amazing with his front paws - the way he uses them. He walks very well on his hind legs - sounds like his brother Ricky is the same (Z8alia). He looks like a little 2 year old kid, going around looking for trouble.  

But after reading some of the other stories on here, I guess I will count myself lucky. Like Lucile, I do try to keep most things picked up and out of their reach. Like my glasses or camera, shoes, etc.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I put on my thinking cap but couldn't come up with anything too outrageous. Except for poop eating & paper shredding (which they have outgrown), my dogs are pretty boring.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so happy to read these and know I'm not alone with Miss Tish. Your stories had me LOL, while reminding me of the many other costly and destructive things my little princess did on the way to adulthood, like:
Eating through two Dyson vacuum cords, rendering the (almost new in one case) suckers useless. 
Eating through a few pair of very expensive glasses, that I had recently purchased
Chewing through my Motorola ear piece 

There was so much more. As you tell your stories, I am reminded, one by one, of the days when I gleefully thought of strangling her (not). I would walk into a room screeching, "OH, NO!" and Ruby would go running.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Even though my two are pretty good, I do know what you are going through. I had a lab/husky mix who loved to eat shoes.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Brody was a cord chewer as a pup so I had them all blocked off with Rubbermaid containers and lids and anything I could find. Eventually that did stop, until he decided to get into stuff this weekend.

He is a digger, but mostly contains it to his crate, but he will try to dig at the couch cushions or the carpet from time to time, but mostly stops when I tell him to (except for this weekend). I do worry about him wrecking my sofa since I can't afford to buy a new one!

He does still like to chew on edges of furniture (like my computer desk corner) and he loves the mouldings on my parents' walls when we go there to visit at holidays. I'm forever chasing him away from a wicker chair I have. He's gotten sneaky and jumps up on the chair now so he's sort of hidden behind my CD case. Then I can hear he's up to something but can't necessarily see him right away. The little brat.

I've been lucky in that he really hasn't wrecked too much. He has one toy that the stuffing came out of after 2 days, but I think that was the fault of the toy. Otherwise he still has all the toys he had when I first got him. I had got him a little stuffed sofa for him to sit in that had a slip cover thing on it - he chewed the zipper part until the zipper broke and then the foam was all exposed so I took that away before it could make a big mess.

He can't resist any form of paper. You actually can see his eyes light up when he spots some! He loves paper products better than anything. Just today I finally took the toilet paper roll off the counter and back onto the roller. We'll see how that goes. I keep the bathroom door shut when I'm not in it, but even with me there he can be quick with the snatch and grab. LOL He will tip garbage bins to gain access and if I put something out of reach for him he sometimes views this as a challenge to find another way to get it! The boy does seem to like puzzles! ha ha

I actually eat at my computer desk because my kitchen table is piled with stuff to keep away from Brody.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

chewing? you want to talk about chewing? well little puppy Jasper liked to knaw on our then brand new french doors.

Then Cash came along and liked the doors in the sunroom and a cabinet in there. but the funniest thing from that time, was we would notice Cash liked to hang out under a wicker chair in the sun room. we didn't think much of it, a little down time for a very crazy puppy. then one day we notice him chewing what likes a very large smooth bully stick. "Cashy? what do you have?" It is a piece of a wooden dowel! neatly chewed at both ends.... I don't know how long it took us to put two and two together...but little beaver Cash...knawed, upside down, at one end of the support dowel, and then the other until he created himself a chew stick. I wonder how long he had been working on that? we think it was at least a month.

Diego's picture reminds me of when I came home to find pulverized-- no powderized pee pads all over their room and all over them. I know Cash was the culprit, but I know Jasper joined in the fun. I wish i had had the mind to take a picture...they were covered with white dust and so was the room. alas, now as adults they rarely do these crazy things...except roll in something smelly from time to time. And we still, 5 years later have not patched the doors.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Still laughing here as I read these stories. Of course they add to my list of things destroyed by my little angel. I can commiserate with you Missy, though I must admit I did actually LOL at the dowel story. My sweetheart chewed wallpaper off the walls in my kitchen and on a door to a bedroom. She also chewed the corners off a formerly adorable toy chest I had been planning to give to a friend.

I'd forgotten about the shoes she ate along the way, perhaps because there were fewer of them than most other disasters. I couldn't have used plastic containers to block anything here since she also (to this day) loves to redesign them.

As I look back, my boys were *so* easy to raise by comparison. They really did no damage, and they listened when I said no. Ruby, OTOH, thinks no means find another way to accomplish the task at hand.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I think Whimsy pretty much took on my personality when we got her. I'm retired and my house is pretty low-key and quiet ( unless my grandchildren come over)She just follows me from room to room during the day, sleeps when I'm out and even as a puppy wasn't inclined to get into mischief.Her breeder certainly matched her with the right home....thank goodness. Oh, she's playful..but not a wild and crazy playful! She has ripped open and taken the stuffing out of one of two of her toys, but thats about the worst. I have been enjoying all the stories here!!! I shudder at a few too! LOL


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I tell Rosie that I am going to give her to my son and his 4 boys, and Josie Wales has learned that she gets put outside if she even looks at the furniture with her claws. Rosie did chew up a pair of sandels just a little. I couldn't find another pair that had a back strap so kept wearing them. I even had a compliment on them one day. Guess the teeth marks added to the beauty. But I will never have another puppy again. They are so much fun, but so much work.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My guys are pretty good for the most part. They are not destructive at all. Here are the few things that drive me crazy, but these things are pretty normal.

Begging for food......my fault
Bella refusing to walk on our hikes
Bella refusing to eat
And all 3 rolling in stinky stuff!!

All in all, I think I am pretty lucky. These guys are the greatest even when they drive me crazy. The positives outweigh the negatives easily!


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

Dionna, who turns two on Nov. 27th is an angel, until her alter ego appears  Then she is transformed into a cunning, sneaky ball of mischief who is quite stealth like in her antics and is a masterful manipulator. She loves paper, tissues, napkins and toilet paper; I often will catch her trying to pick pocket my mother, who often carries tissue in her cardigan pockets (mom dog sits for us twice a week). She looks at my mother with her big brown eyes and my mom's resolve weakens and my mom will feel pressured to give her a treat; my mom will often lament to me that Dionna looks 'hungry' to her and that she is in need of a treat. Mom has improved on this but Dionna is quite masterful LOL.

Dionna loves shoes and laces. In fact, she became obsessed with my prescription orthodics, which I obtained from the podiatrist via a mold of my foot, which I had inserted in my walking shoes. These were very expensive and my insurance covered them. Well, one day it was very quiet and I forgot to put my shoes behind the gate and I came down to find both orthodics shredded to bits.  I have no idea how to explain this to the foot doctor (or my insurance company) as I endured weeks and weeks of physical therapy for my one foot and then progressed to the orthodic.

Whenever it gets really quiet and Dionna disappears, it is a bad sign.

She goes after my husband's shoes and will often try to take out the inside of the shoe. She knows not to do this but it is as if she cannot resist.

I love her dearly, mischief and all


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh my!

This thread has me grateful that mine doesn't like to eat certain things!! lol

I really don't have any stories like this, aside from her liking to crap in the dining room from time to time, even though I usually keep it gated off, the one time the gate is moved  I guess when she was little she ate a hole in the wall under my sewing machine, but NO cords.

One of my friend's havs that I dogsitted ate through a macbook cord and a sofa pillow, but for the most part, I've been lucky as far as that goes.

And rolling in poop? lol why on earth are they compelled to disquise their scent in other's poop?? mind boggling.

Kara


----------



## Cindi (Sep 5, 2011)

This thread is hilarious. Okay, Mojo isn't a chewer and he doesn't even really like toys. He never (ah, but don't envy me yet!) destroyed anything. BUT. They don't call Lowchen "The Little Lion Dog" for nothing. He and my granddaughter (he's 3, she's 4) have a "love-jealousy" relationship. Since she learned to run, if she does it in front of him, he'll take her down like a gazelle. Charges right behind her and puts his paws on her back shoulders and down she goes. I said he doesn't like toys? Only hers. And only if she wants them. Those he will rip into like a wild animal. But if she's not here? He could care less -- I could cover him in dolls and bunnies and blankies with no reaction.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I've had my share of chewing, from one of my good shoes, to the show shoes I still wear. Inky (Oliver and Spot's mother) had a pretty large stuffed bear. She'd never let any of the other dogs play with it. When she wasn't looking, the other dogs chewed a hole in it and eventually pulled out all the stuffing. Inky didn't care, she still loved her bear. After she died, and her puppies got older, I offered it to the puppies but I'm their momma and they could care less about it. It went into the round file. My youngest dog, a Sheltie puppy, ate several holes in the plasterboard in a hall. We think he's quit, but not replacing it until we're sure. He was sneaky, at it before we caught him.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

There have been some great stories on here! However, I kind of doubt ANYONE is going to knock Miss Ruby out of first place, Geri!! I think she may have that crown all sewn up! :biggrin1: 

About rolling in poop - I would think that the scented shampoos, conditioners, grooming sprays smell just as offensive to our fur kids as the poop smell is to the humans.


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

Great thread. I don't remember Cooper ever ruining anything, but Tessa has ruined two pairs of shoes, one pair of course was my favourite. 

ess rings the bell constantly, batting at it like a kitten would. Cooper and Tessa love to stand on our raised back porch and bark at all the neighbours. She also jumps up on the arm of my chair and digs at my arm. That really hurts, but her most annoying little habit is pooping on the natural slate in my front hall, 2 minutes after she has come in from outside. Fortunately, she is finally figuring out potty traiing (I am writing this with my fingers crossed so I don't jinx myself)

The funniest and really the grossest thing my sister's Hav, Solie, does is eat the crotches out of all of the her and her daughters' uinderwear. None of them own any underwear that is not ruined. No matter where my sister puts it, Solie can find it and eat it. She has even learned to open the hamper and it doesn't matter if the underwear is clean or dirty, she eats the crotch. Solie is 5 1/2 years old and my sister has two daughters, so she has spent a fortune on panties over the years.


----------



## tootle (Jun 19, 2007)

I am at the point where I might be considering a new puppy out of our upcoming litter. Thanks for the reminders about puppy proofing the house  My boys are older now and don't really chew things. However, when they were smaller, they ate two pairs of glasses -frames plus lenses were ruined. Now, I buy glasses insurance just in case!!! Something about our smell on glasses, earphones, etc. must really attract them.


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

I can deal with the chewing--and Baxter got my eyeglasses in the first two weeks. I can deal with the littered floor (no matter how often we vacuum). But, not being able to go potty outside when it rains makes me crazy. My son's bedroom carpet is just ruined. And, I don't catch Baxter at it, because we go through our morning routine, which includes him sitting outside the bathroom door watching me put my make up on and dry my hair. My son's room is right night to the bathroom -- at some point, Baxter slips away and . . . . 

We had a rain yesterday, so I'm pretty frustrated.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

DonnaC said:


> I can deal with the chewing--and Baxter got my eyeglasses in the first two weeks. I can deal with the littered floor (no matter how often we vacuum). But, not being able to go potty outside when it rains makes me crazy. My son's bedroom carpet is just ruined. And, I don't catch Baxter at it, because we go through our morning routine, which includes him sitting outside the bathroom door watching me put my make up on and dry my hair. My son's room is right night to the bathroom -- at some point, Baxter slips away and . . . .
> 
> We had a rain yesterday, so I'm pretty frustrated.


 Yep add ruined rugs to my list also


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I thought this morning that we had overcome the hump. It has rained for two days and Miss Rosie won't go outside. I was out there yesterday with an umbrella even. Then I just put her outside and watched. She went. Low and behold this morning she came to me to be put outside. She saw the rain but went right out. My heart was bursting with pride. Then she got to the wet grass and turned around and came back in to her pee pads.

Donna my two boys had a play room and I smelled pee in there. Finally caught them peeing in the corner. After I turned their little butts red, they didn't pee in that corner anymore and hopefully no others.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Sophie doesn't chew things she shouldn't. She's more socially destructive. She humps the cat whenever she can pin him down. And our temporary live in puggle is pestered by her constantly. Sophie is either trying to play, licking her eyeballs or licking inside her ears. And she barks at anything and everything. We call her "devil dog". We love her but I really look forward to her growing up a little.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

DonnaC said:


> I can deal with the chewing--and Baxter got my eyeglasses in the first two weeks. I can deal with the littered floor (no matter how often we vacuum). But, not being able to go potty outside when it rains makes me crazy. My son's bedroom carpet is just ruined. And, I don't catch Baxter at it, because we go through our morning routine, which includes him sitting outside the bathroom door watching me put my make up on and dry my hair. My son's room is right night to the bathroom -- at some point, Baxter slips away and . . . .
> 
> We had a rain yesterday, so I'm pretty frustrated.


It's really, really important to watch your Hav puppy AT ALL TIMES or confine them to an area where you know they are reliable. If they are "slipping away, they aren't being supervised closely enough. And the problem is, every mistake they make, makes the next one more likely.


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

Ok here goes Kipper:
His favorite chew toy: Sadies legs, neck, lips, ears
He chases my daughter when ever she is running (she is almost 9) and tries to tackle her (hurt leg and all)
I now get the priviledge of replacing ALL the carpet on the first floor of the house (that little bugger waits for me to fall asleep then jumps out of bed and has a free for all pulling the carpet out of its backing- DH is furious.... me not so much, young kids and several animals means new carpet more frequently- am pushing for hardwoods next time  )
No toy is safe from Kipper, he will chew the eyes/nose/tail off whatever it is he has and then pull all the stuffing out- thankfully he leaves my daughters bigger stuffed toys alone but those little ones he thinks are his
Tissue....... yeah we always have tissue shredded in the house.... I also have a 13 yr old boy so there is always tissue in his room..... yes for that reason, and Kipper just LOVES getting ahold of that- he is required to pick up the shredded tissue
Potty pads/napkins/paper plates- loves to shread that but miraculously will leave my magazines alone
He has eaten through my lap top cord, almost through the vacuum (Dyson) cord and through my MIL very expensive lamp cord on the last visit to her house... he's not welcome back until this phaze passes
He ate through the leg of an antique rocking chair (it can be fixed thankfully) and DH was livid
he used to eat the legs of the kitchen table
Panties are his ultimate love, will root through laundry trying to find them and of course with a 9 year old there usually is a pair left out where they shouldn't be..... I'm buying stock in Hanes to help cover my expenses 
Whats sad is that even with this list I still think he is an awesome dog, Sadie did soooo much more damage when she was a puppy and it was all to my stuff (minus the carpet, she did that too), Kipper leaves my stuff alone for the most part.


----------



## Jake and Mindy (Dec 29, 2009)

Jakie delights in stealing steaks, pork chops (usually dh's), paper napkins, undies, cat pooh, rooting in my purse for goodies, chewing computer power cords, eating holes in my coat pockets....... I just bought him a new collar with puppy pirates on it. Arrwg Jakie!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Great stories and great thread Geri. Finally found some time to catch up on this one.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

thought i would bring back this fun thread
Chester has chewed many things including:
edges of carpet
piano bench legs
edge of chairs
doggie bed after resewed two times
comb and brush horribly
edge of laminate floor (and chewed thrpough the duck tape we put over it)
many pairs of shoes
socks
underwear
expensive harness
collar


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

pjewel said:


> I couldn't help thinking about all the things our little darlings do that drive us nuts after reading Tracy's little rant about her adolescent baby.
> 
> What are the things your sweethearts do to test your patience?
> 
> ...


Ha ha I had to go back and see what Brody was up to in November 2011 that inspired the thread. Well, getting on my nerves apparently!!! hee hee

Thank God they get better although he still has his moments!

Here's what I had written back then.



> Adolescent for Sale (just blowing off steam)
> OK, not really, but man oh man is Brody going through a try-my-patience-to-the-max stage.
> 
> Brody turned 9 months one week ago.
> ...


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

We must have it good. Gibbs really does only two things that drive us crazy, so far.

1. Eat rabbit and deer turds.
2. Play in and/or eat mulch - not cocoa mulch.

He is learning the phrase "outta the mulch", but if he's in the mood to chew, he doesn't listen. "Leave it" has success, but he usually waits for his reward and goes back.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

This will probably jinx us but to date (Leo's 8.5 months) the only things he has chewed up are puppy class homework and a bill from the hospital. Judicious use of expens, diligent supervision, other doggie playmates and the use of stuffingless toys and bedding have helped Leo be a good puppy! However, with other puppies in past years I have experienced almost everyone of the mishaps described in this thread. Experience is the best of teachers!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Gibbs Mom and Dad said:


> We must have it good. Gibbs really does only two things that drive us crazy, so far.
> 
> 1. Eat rabbit and deer turds.
> 2. Play in and/or eat mulch - not cocoa mulch.
> ...


Kodi has a pretty good "leave it"... USUALLY! When he is eating deer, rabbit or horse poop, "Leave it!" seems to be understood as, "Grab as much as you possibly can into your mouth before she can get close enough to pick you up, then SWALLOW it as fast as possible, so she can't get it out of your mouth!":laugh:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pucks104 said:


> This will probably jinx us but to date (Leo's 8.5 months) the only things he has chewed up are puppy class homework and a bill from the hospital. Judicious use of expens, diligent supervision, other doggie playmates and the use of stuffingless toys and bedding have helped Leo be a good puppy! However, with other puppies in past years I have experienced almost everyone of the mishaps described in this thread. Experience is the best of teachers!


This is where our Christmas tree spent the holiday season the first year we had Kodi. (He was 8 months at Christmas) There was a very good REASON that the Christmas tree had to be locked up!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

krandall said:


> This is where our Christmas tree spent the holiday season the first year we had Kodi. (He was 8 months at Christmas) There was a very good REASON that the Christmas tree had to be locked up!


Over the years, we have often had Christmas trees decorated on top and bare on the bottom! Though the expen fence is a great idea!


----------



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm so glad that I'm not alone... Audrey has chewed up 2 of my eyeglasses, a few of my favorite shoes / heels... and she likes to pee on my bed... ARGH

peeing on the bed is the worst! i finally went out and bought a mattress protecter... 

but... i still love her, too...


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Q chewed up my glasses (only had them a month) when he was little. He's also done the shredding to various papers, including the receipt for our pellet stove. Hubby needed the receipt for something and wanted to bring it to the store to talk to the owner about. I calmly handed him a ziplock baggie with the pieces of the receipt in it and told him to knock himself out! Funny thing is that he actually brought he receipt to the store and had to ask the owner to make him a copy so he could show him the mistake LOL.
He has chewed on the handles to the recliners, chewed on various corners of our wood molding, and we still have tape on the cord to the Dyson. He also eats deer and rabbit poop. I just finally got him to stop eating his own poop by using "leave it" and now he's eating Myka's poop :faint: when he can get to it. Sigh. 

We are now doing the puppy thing again with Myka who just turned 13 weeks old. Potty training with the bells and not only does she ring them for no reason sometimes, she grabs them with her mouth and shakes her head from side to side making me think she REALLY has to go! 
Both of them pick up those helicopter things that come off the trees and eat the nut. Drives me crazy! Apparently they aren't bad for them, but yuck anyway! Teaching Myka "leave it" and "drop it" when I see her with something in her mouth outside (usually chewing a leaf) and had been giving her a little treat for doing what I ask. Now she intentionally picks stuff up, looks to see if I notice, and then sits there with it in her mouth until I tell her to drop it. Oy vey, she's training me! Praise for this girl? She could care less about good girl - she wants the treat! LOL.
I'm sure there is much more that I can't think of at the moment, but let's just say that I'm happy I never UNpuppy proofed the house.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I have moved three times since this trend started. A friend gave me a couch that was in great shape for a twenty year old couch.It now has holes and stuffing coming out. My antique Eastlake bed has been chewed at the foot board. I'm glad I live alone because it will be very hard for me to find a husband who will fall in love with my two bad kids.


----------

